# [SOLVED] No Bios, no POST, fans spinning - dead mobo or CPU?



## B3l1ar (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey,

This is what i've got :


Phenom X2 550 BE
Asus M4A785-M
Patriot LLK 2x2GB 
GTX 280 SSC
Corsair VXEU 550


So the motherboard has the ACC option so i've overclocked the CPU to X4 B50 (3,6 ghz) and im using a pretty nice cooler. Anyways, the PC worked for over 1,5 year.


Now, i recently moved to another apartment. I decided to unpack the PC after a few hours and then there was the suprise.

It didn't power up. Nothing happened.. As i remembered my experience i've checked if any cables are not touching the case and then i removed my motherboard from the case and mounted it again properly.

It worked. Fans were spinning, power was "there" but... Im getting no BIOS, no POST... NOTHING.


It's just like a powered up dead PC. fans are spinning, the LED's are working but nothing apart from this.

So i decided to fix the problem.
Here's what i did :

- i unplugged everything apart from the CPU, memory, PSU and i used onboard video card - didn't help
- i plugged everything in, and started unplugging part by part - didn't help
- i pulled the mobo out of the case - didn't help
- i tried different memory sticks - nothing
- i used CMOS to reset the bios - nothing
- i pulled out the bios battery for like an hour - nothing
- i tried different video cards - nothing

I can see that the MB is getting power (green led) but now, the questions is what can i do?

I've read on few sites that many many many people are getting the same problem with motherboard. Some of them after 8 months, some of them after a month or like me after almost 2 years.

On the other hand, it might be the CPU but i doub't that. I used good cooling and case is properly cooled aswell (Antec 900).

Any ideas or clues?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No Bios, no POST, fans spinning - dead mobo or CPU?*

i would expect to see a 850w psu in it not a 550w


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: No Bios, no POST, fans spinning - dead mobo or CPU?*

Hi B3lar,

Since you already tried plenty of troubleshooting...now try backing up your data just in case. Get the hard-drive and connect it via USB HDD adapter to another working computer. Then transfer the data to a working computer or an external hard-drive connected to that working computer. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: No Bios, no POST, fans spinning - dead mobo or CPU?*

something very similar happened to me recently. try onboard video, pull the video card and give it a try.


----------



## B3l1ar (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: No Bios, no POST, fans spinning - dead mobo or CPU?*

I tried this, didn't help.

I've also connected different PSU, nothing.

I don't know if i should hear beeps from MB because i think it might have the speaker disabled on default settings.

Altho, shouldn't it beep in emergency situations like this? Im ready to RMA the MB but what if it's the CPU. No freakin idea how to check this


----------



## hybridbkrdr (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: No Bios, no POST, fans spinning - dead mobo or CPU?*

I just wanted to add, if you try EVERYTHING and nothing works, you may want to want to look at this thread if even cooking a motherboard sounds rather funny: Holy crap, it worked! Dead video card resurrected! - [H]ard|Forum


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No Bios, no POST, fans spinning - dead mobo or CPU?*

While that "may" work it is only a temporary solution. Using the GTX 280 SSC and Oc'ing may have been more than your PSU could handle.
It is good quality but considerably underpowered.


----------



## B3l1ar (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: No Bios, no POST, fans spinning - dead mobo or CPU?*

Problem solved. It was the MB.

I've updated my platform with new MB and memories


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: No Bios, no POST, fans spinning - dead mobo or CPU?*

glad you have it sorted


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would upgrade the psu before you lose another m/b


----------

